# school started!!!



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

school started monday, and week one is almost in the bag... its so much fun and facinating... but i have the killer flu from hell and i think i got ralph sick 

day one we mesured our big game heads, started turning/ spliting the eyes, mouth, and nose, and turned the ears. day two i was on the fleshing board removing the bulk and then using the fleshing machine... today i finished up the detail fleshign around the face, and ordered my forms. first buck is going to be a full sneak w/ a slight right turn and an open mouth. the second will be a traditional up right left turn. this is so much fun... thing is i got a fever. hope im good to go in the am ill post some pictures soon. i finaly found what will make me happy in life... i fount that job that i can go to every day and not feel like im working... iv never been happier(despite feeling like death) ill keep ya guys updates.


----------



## hoyt8 (Dec 18, 2006)

Good luck. I would like to see pictures as you progress in your class.


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

Way to go Neil.....you're truly blessed in life if you can find a profession you truly LOVE!!!!! Good luck and can't forget GO WINGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Ralph has a son named Tim. We hung out together when I was in Grass Lake. When I left for the USAF, he went into the USMC. Can you forward him my email for me..thanks Mitchell Ulrich.

[email protected]


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Mitchell Ulrich said:


> Ralph has a son named Tim. We hung out together when I was in Grass Lake. When I left for the USAF, he went into the USMC. Can you forward him my email for me..thanks Mitchell Ulrich.
> 
> [email protected]


was it his son, or his nephew? cuz i know his nephew is working out of selfrige air base as a higher up mp and does work for the cia exct. ill give ralph the email and have him send it to tim. wont be till monda though.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

tell Ralph that Larry from Acorn Ridge says "HI"


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

larry, did u go there?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yes i went there a few years back.


----------



## phillycheese (Feb 2, 2006)

Neil,

Tell Ralph that phillip and Danielle from Bay Mills said Hi, and hope to see him and Linda soon. Good luck in the class. Ralph did a deer mount for me and it turned out awesome.

Thanks 

Phillip


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Glad to hear you are having fun at school Neil. Taxidermy is fun, but like any other job, it still becomes a job in the end. That may not be what you wanted to hear, but it's true. Not always fun.

Mike


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Glad to hear you are having fun at school Neil. Taxidermy is fun, but like any other job, it still becomes a job in the end. That may not be what you wanted to hear, but it's true. Not always fun.
> 
> Mike


:lol: i think i can live w/ that




i gotta start getting a list going here... ill tell him you all said hello.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Liv4Trappin said:


> Glad to hear you are having fun at school Neil. Taxidermy is fun, but like any other job, it still becomes a job in the end. That may not be what you wanted to hear, but it's true. Not always fun.
> 
> Mike


LOL, I can back you up on this one Mike. I remember when I was all stoked up like duffy is now, everything is new once. I can tell from your post here and on taxinet Neil, that you are excited in your new adventure. My friend went to Ralph's school up there, after he got on his own, he realized that school only gives you a taste, a 3 or 4 mount head start, you still have to peddle the bike when you take off the training wheels after school. Learn all you can there, you will need it when you are on your own. Be sure to pick a job somewhere when you get out , taxidermy doesn't pay the bills right away.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul Thompson said:


> LOL, I can back you up on this one Mike. I remember when I was all stoked up like duffy is now, everything is new once. I can tell from your post here and on taxinet Neil, that you are excited in your new adventure. My friend went to Ralph's school up there, after he got on his own, he realized that school only gives you a taste, a 3 or 4 mount head start, you still have to peddle the bike when you take off the training wheels after school. Learn all you can there, you will need it when you are on your own. Be sure to pick a job somewhere when you get out , taxidermy doesn't pay the bills right away.


wise words from a wise man indeed... but i didnt quit my job when i left... momma didnt rais no fool. im actualy set for a promotion when i get back home


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

If you ever need fresh roadkill for class stuff, shoot me an email. We have lots of them around here where I live. Deer, possum, *****, etc.


----------



## Jaeger (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats, sounds like taxidermy school is a blast...I remember when I went way back, its probably quite a bit different now, but enjoy it. It sure is a great job to get into!!


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks j... we finished our deer last week and are now getting into full size mammal's. i spent the weeks skinning, fleshing and turning a badger and the biggest ol **** i ever laid eyes on... gunna be fun. ralph said that my full sneak deer w/ the open mouth turned out to be one of the best mounts any of his students ever put out... made me feel real good about my self. he stares at it every day for a few mins and tells me that every day:lol: ill post a pic of it some time next week.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

neil duffey said:


> made me feel real good about my self. he stares at it every day for a few mins and tells me that every day:lol: .


It's called "positive renforcement" :lol: You must need it everyday,,, soon he will take a picture of it and put it on his refridgerator. J/K :lol:


----------



## kmtpr (May 31, 2008)

I'm new here, but back in NJ, one of my young nephews is a taxidermist. Got into reading posts on forums more than 2 yrs ago when he was going to school. Have been interested in seeing great mounts since then. Good luck to you and learn well. Taxidermy is an art.


----------

